# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hoa sưa trắng lung linh những góc phố Hà Nội - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Tháng 4 sắp về, những chùm hoa sưa trắng muốt lại nở trên trời cao, rung rinh trong gió khiến cảnh sắc thủ đô càng thêm tươi đẹp.*














_Khánh Huyền_


(Theo Tố Uyên)


Để tham quan điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## Amp21

Oa đến mùa hoa sưa roài
Đi làm bộ ảnh thoai

----------


## lunas2

Đường nào đây ta

----------


## loplipop

HN mùa hoa sưa rồi HN mùa hoa phượng HN mùa hoa sữa...   :cuoi1: 
iu lắm HN ơi

----------


## hoacomay

Woa hoa sữa đẹp quá, thích hương hoa sữa .....

----------


## jhonnyboy

Hoa sưa đẹp thật :X
Nhìn đường phố lãng mạn hẳn lên

----------

